# Jake, Forever in Our Hearts



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jake 6-8-98 / 5-3-09









Moment by moment I sat here trying with all my might to stop that enemy called time. This is the moment that I have feared. Then one day as I noticed the grey on your muzzle and realized that time had been marching on and our moments together were too precious and not to be wasted. Today that fear became a reality.

You came into our life at 7.5 months old. Little did we know the impact you would have on our hearts.

You became a great obedience competitor and you and daddy made an excellent team. You enjoyed traveling with daddy and the bond the two of you had was remarkable.

You changed tears to smiles for all the residents in the nursing facility you visited on a weekly basis doing what you did best, a dedicated K9 Therapy Dog, who took his job very seriously, and knew your job well.

You helped the many children at the Libraries during the Reading to Rover program, sitting, and listening to the children read to you, helping them gain the confidence they needed.

You were daddy’s Demonstration Dog, at all of our public obedience demonstrations, and people would come and crowd all around you waiting to pet you and shake your paw.

You were also daddy’s demo dog at our training classes, and you would always make daddy proud, being on your best behavior, while our students would watch you with amazement, and tell daddy they wanted their dogs to be just like you.

I have been blessed to witness the love you and daddy have shared. The bond that connects your inner souls. The way your eyes light up when daddy comes through the door every evening, and trotting to him in the gallopy horse fashion that you have.

You have been my guardian, my protector, my confidant, my inner strength, my best friend. You have been my hero, and have come to my rescue on more then one occasion. 

I held on to you, to that moment; your last and my first with out you. I felt your last breath and still I held on. But time stops for no one.

We have had a wonderful journey together, You, Daddy and I. You have touched the hearts of all that have known you. I know you will continue to touch all who are waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge.

Princess needs you now; she has been waiting to be reunited with her very best friend.

Run free, big boy, you will be greatly missed,







but our love will never die, you will always live on in our hearts.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.







May he rest in peace.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

So sorry Tammy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know it's hard Tammy, it's not fair and it sucks and nothing we can say will make it any easier except that we really do know how you feel. 


RIP dear boy. I'm sorry.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My tears are stinging my cheeks as I remember the fresh pain that leaving causes. RIP sweet Jake and take care of Princess at the bridge...you can run free with my Frank and Pip.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

thank you for sharing Jakes pics. what a handsome boy love his face. I know you miss him Im so sorry. RIP Jake, you sure were loved








Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

What a wonderful example of all a GSD should be! 

Thank you for sharing Jake with us! Big hugs to you and your family during this sad time...it is so unfair that they are not with us longer!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Jake sounds wonderful.








Jake


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jake. RIP sweet Jake.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss
he was a handsome boy


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.








Jake!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Tammy...







There are just no words to take away your pain. It's the very hardest decision we have to make for them and it takes courage and an infinite amount of love to let them go. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ken.









Run free and healthy angel boy...







I know you're with your best girl Princess and that's a big comfort to your mom and dad.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Tammy I'm sorry for the loss of Jake. The lives he enriched with his continued supporting outrach must have been so amazing. I know it's tough, but we all must do what is best for our friends. Even if that means doing what is the hardest thing in our lives. Jake will be in good company, and once he sees you, you better get ready for one great reunion. Here's to you and your family in this difficult time.

"May the angles lead you to paradise, and the saints welcome you at the door. Becuase you shall no longer be in pain anymore."

God's blessings for you and your family in this very difficult time.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss of sweet Jake. 

He was a great example of his breed and the bestest friend you could ever want.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, he was indeed a very handsome boy.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Tammy. May he run free at the bridge.


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful family member that brought so much joy to the world. I am sorry for your loss, but so happy you had Jake for so long and what a wonderful life he was!
Thank you for sharing, my thoughts and prayers are with you and "Daddy" during this very difficult time.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so sorry for your loss... It is so great when we get them and so sad when we have to return to GOD.... My heart aches for you. He was a beautiful dog....... Your tribute to him is just beautiful I cried the whole way through it


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Tammy,

As you so movingly described, Jake enriched the lives of many people, most of all his family. This defines a life well-lived.

I'm very sorry for your loss but humble at your achievement with Jake.

Mary Jane


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a handsome, loving dog who was perfect in every way. 

May you take comfort in the memories of all the wonderful times you, Ken and Jake shared. 

My very best to you during this difficult time, Tammy.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

P.S. I guess I just thought of something, Tammy. All of us should strive to have as beautiful a tribute when we die as you have given Jake. Most eulogies I have heard do not compare to what Jake accomplished and who he was....that says so much about you, your husband and Jake. He was such a beatiful guy and oh, that face. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tammy, I'm sitting here crying after reading your moving tribute to your wonderful Jake. You and Ken were so fortunate to have been able to share his life. Jake certainly touched and enriched many people's lives.








Rest in Peace Jake, run free at the Bridge!!!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww Tammy. It's heartbreaking. I am sorry. I hope that Jake and your friend Kramer are sharing a big steak at the bridge.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy and Ken,

You guys gave Jake the absolute best home he could have every had. He was happy and loved. Your love pulled him through a few medical problems. Unfortunately you love couldn't make him live any longer. The true measure of love in my book is not letting our animals suffer over our need to try to keep them when it is time for them to go. 

I know how hard it is and I know how hard it is going to be for some time to come. Hugs to you both.

Val


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

"I held on to you, to that moment; your last and my first with out you."

Enough said.









I'm sorry for your loss. He was a magnificent looking boy.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Tammy.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Tammy, I am so sorry for your loss.








God speed Jake.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Condolences to you Tammy and Ken- Jake truly was exceptional even among GSDs. 
You gave him a wonderful, fulfilling life.









My heart and prayers go out to you in your grief. 
What a gift of life he was to you-
I know your love for Jake will continue to bless you always.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh gosh, I saw this and thought- no not THAT Jake, it couldn't be! Yet it is. I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. So sad.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so,so sorry for your loss. I know that your heart is breaking. I pray that when the time comes for my senior that I will have the strength to let him go on....


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Tammy, that was a wonderful tribute to Jake. He will live on in your memories and also the memories of all of those who he touched. I am so sorry for your loss. 
RIP Jake.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Tammy, we hold on tightly, even as we let go, because we love them so much. How heartbreaking it is to love them so much. 

You have given Jake everything. He gave you everything he had in return. It is a beautiful love story. 

You know that tears are streaming down my face right now. And know that you and Ken are in my heart.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Jake was a very special boy. 
I am sure some of my babies, that I also lost too soon, will be waiting for him at the Bridge. Jake will be the angel watching over you.

Run free, sweet and handsome boy...


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Jake was a beautiful boy. RIP Jake


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry Tammy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a wonderful time you had with Jake. I bet he thought it was great, too. I'm sorry he left you too soon. It is always too soon isn't it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tammy, I am so sorry. My condolences to Ken as well on the loss of his special boy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss Tammy. Jake was such a wonderful dog and clearly taken much too young. I hope you can be comforted by the many memories you have of times you spent together. 
Hugs,


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a loving tribute to a very special dog. I'm sorry to hear about Jake, Tammy. But it sounds like you have many wonderful things to remember about him and that he made a great impact on your life. R.I.P. dear sweet Jake.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, I hurt so for you and Ken. I know how you are hurting right, and I wish there was something I could say to ease that hurt for you. Please, do take care, you will be in my thoughts tonight. Hugs, from Richard, and Hannah, Sable and Perle in Alaska.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh Tammy, I am so deeply sorry to hear the sad news about Jake. My condolences to DH and you. Dogs seem to leave us when we're most vulnerable. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a gorgeous boy - they could live forever and it still wouldn't be long enough. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free, Jake


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Tammy, I'm so sorry for your loss. He was definitely an ambassador for the the breed and cleary well loved by you and everyone else he met. What better tribute could anyone ask for?

RIP sweet Jake.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sincere condolences on the passing of the wonderful Jake. He gave it his best, with thanks to his family.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Tammy & Ken,

So sorry to hear about Beautiful Jake. My condolences to you both. What a wonderful testiment Jake was to his breed


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh what a very special boy indeed..........









I'm so sorry for you loss,







sweet Jake.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> Tammy, I am sorry it has taken me this long to express my sympathies. I selfishly have been staying away from this section.

Please know how deeply saddened I am for you and your family.

R.I.P. Jake








</span>


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I had hoped Jake would not appear in this section for quite some time, but it wasn't meant to be. I am so deeply saddened by his passing. He was such a regal boy and found his place in your family as daddy's friend and mommy's protector. I can't imagine how much of your heart he shattered....what deepest part of it he carried to Princess. In their reunion we fight the tears of his absence. He will wait for you, Tammy, and he will never be far from you until you are reunited.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you all,

I apologize for not replying sooner. Ken and I have not read any of your replies yet, last night we couldn't get past the first page without crying, so we agreed to read them together later. I promise we will read them.

It is all just so overwhelming for us right now. Trying to feed four dogs instead of five, trying to figure out who's bowl is who's, who gets what and in what order. We just stand there numb.

When Ken comes home from work, Jarie sits, waiting to greet him at the door, like Jake would do, and Ken would just look at her, hug her and cry.

We have been struggling with Jarie's health for the past month, and now she just whines, looking for Jake, and is so subdued, which is not Jarie, she is normally full of energy. She was very close to Jake.

This is just so hard to accept, Our beautiful Jake is not coming home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tammy, Keefer was very subdued after Dena died too. We just gave him lots of special attention and love, and eventually he started to return to normal, but he was clearly missing his doggy buddy.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

t,
i still don't know what to write here. you mentioned you've been preparing yourself for this time, having accepted that he probably will leave this earth sometime this year. even so, you cannot prepare your heart to be broken. i cannot say i know how you feel. i cannot say i know how much you love him. therefore i cannot say i know how badly you both are hurting. i can only guess your love for jake is immeasureable; therefore, your grief must be equal to or greater than that. my heart hurts so badly for you and ken, i wish i could make you feel better. please know you are always on my mind and in my prayers (jarie, jenny, jessie & bandit, too). god bless you both, god be with you, to walk you through this unbearably sad time in your lives. love ya. els & dylan.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful gentleman. He was an ambassador for the breed and a credit to the love and hard work you and your husband invested in him. Your love shines through your post and through his eyes in the picures you added.

Run free at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Tammy, I am so sorry. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Tammy, I am so sorry for you, Ken, and the rest of the fur babies. Nothing we can say helps. And everything we say just makes you cry harder. Jake had such a wonderful life with you guys. I am fighting cancer with Maggie also and just don't know what day will be the day.
I'm sure Jake will continue his career as a therapy dog, he just won't be by your side right now.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Tammy,
Please accept our heartfelt condolences. I too have been avoiding this topic after losing Vegas last year. Thank goodness you all have each other during this difficult time.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I've lost that "special one" and know how deep the pain can be. I'm so sorry for you. I hope some day soon you can smile just a bit when thinking of him and what he brought to your lives. I'm sorry you had to lose him but happy that you had the joy of him while he was here, sounds like a wonderful journey you had together. Warm thoughts and sincere condolences.
Cindi


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you so very much for all the very nice comments. Ken and I both read them last night together. He too says thank you and appreciates all your kind words. He has taken this especially hard, as Jake was his very special boy.

We miss him terribly and our hearts are broken, but we also know it was his time and he was ready.

We have been through this so many times, it just never gets any easier. Many adjustments are having to made around here. Bandit and Jarie are starting to challenge eachother, but we can handle that. We are just trying to get back into a routine, with feeding, training, play time, and the normal daily ativities.

Heartfelt thanks to all .


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Sorry For Your Loss :'(


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Tammy I am so sorry!!! I know Jake had been fighting illness for a while but that does not make losing him any easier. He was a great guy and may he run free and proud. ((((HUGS))))

I am also sorry I did not see this earlier. We are in the middle of move and are in a motel with limited access.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

They leave us much too soon with so much of our hearts....I am so sorry for your loss....


Lee


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I Stood By Your Bed
I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached out to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there.

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is almost over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

Author unknown


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Tammy,
I just now saw this thread.
I am so sorry for your loss.
Jake was such a gorgeous dog.
R.I.P. Big Boy


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm very sorry that you lost Jake, he sure was a handsome guy and your tribute to Jake was so sweet. 

Glenn


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm very sorry that you lost Jake, he sure was a handsome guy and your tribute to Jake was so sweet. 

Glenn


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't come to this forum much anymore, I find it too difficult, but for some reason I just had to bring up Jake's post again. Six months ago, I felt his last breath, and I keep reliving that day, that moment. Seems like yesterday.

So much has changed at home. Bandit just turned 10 a few days ago, although still active, something in him changed the day Jake didn't come home. Bandit quit sleeping upstairs with me, and decided he would sleep in Jake's spot. All these months, and that is where he prefers to stay. Ken asked me last night if I thought Bandit missed Jake, (he has seen a lot of changes in Bandit too), I believe he does. I don't think he likes being the only boy in the house. 

We celebrated Bandit's birthday with Cheeseburgers, in honor of Jake, his favorite birthday dinner.

It is only fitting I post this Picture of Jake and Bandit together. Bandit liked to pull the throw off the top of the sofa and lay on it and Jake.









I miss you Jakey, I will always remember you young laying outside with your most favorite toy, your tennis ball.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

The picture of the two of them is adorable. He was such a gorgeous boy...

No doubt in my mind that Bandit is still feeling the loss this many months later. I know, because I truly believe Murphy started declining after we lost Max. She's never been the same and has never bonded with Sammy and it's been eighteen months. 

It's sad, isn't it...


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

that's a great picture... your two guys


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome dog! I am SO sorry!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Tammy, I just came across this today. 
I'm so so sorry for your loss. The feelings you put into words "..your last, my first without you..." touched me so deeply.
My heart goes out to you for the loss of such a wonderful friend and companion.
Rest easy peace Jake. Until you and your meet again.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------

